
A riddle wrapped in a curve (2015) - auslander
https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/10/22/a-riddle-wrapped-in-curve/
======
waynecochran
"If you don’t, or can’t handle reading things typeset in LaTeX" i.e., if you
don't like beautifully typeset mathematics and would rather read tweets with
emojis in them.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367)

------
ncmncm
My guess is they proved that quantum computers can't break it, and they would
rather we stay on RSA so they can sweep things up and crack them all when they
get to it.

